# Did some interesting simunition training today



## Tgace (Sep 21, 2005)

Did some fun training today, the exercises were pretty original and have some application for even general MA applications.

In the first one you stand with a table to your left and your right, the opponent starts 21 ft. away. A card is placed face down on one of the tables near you. If the card is red you have to retreat behind the right table as cover. If its black, the left. The kicker is once your hand touches the card the opponent charges you with a weapon. You have to flip and read the card, react and react to the threat. The opponent moves incrementally closer on each card.

On the second you stand in a darkened room, flashing lights are turned on and loud music cranked up. A hood is placed over your head. When the hood is removed you are faced with various scenarios/threats. In my situation you had to react and deal with the subject within the proper use of force policy and prone the subject out, call for backup, reload etc.

Fun stuff.....


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 21, 2005)

Good stuff.  Well runs sims scenarios just rock.  Poorly conceived/poorly run scenarios do more harm than good.... (yes I have some horror stories to add to my list of stuff to post when I get around to it....)


----------



## Tgace (Sep 21, 2005)

Most of the bad ones are when you have knucklehead instructors who are more interested in ****ing with you and/or "winning" than they are in training you.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 21, 2005)

sounds fun


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 24, 2005)

> Most of the bad ones are when you have knucklehead instructors who are more interested in ****ing with you and/or "winning" than they are in training you



That would be the problem. As I said, i have a horror story to relate at some time in the future.
 Excellent text book on the subject is "training at the speed of life."


----------

